# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Ai-Da, ultra-realistic humanoid AI robot artist, Dedicated Art Ltd, Barnet, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - ai-darobot.com

youtube.com/@ai-darobot9732

facebook.com/aidarobot

twitter.com/aidarobot

instagram.com/aidarobot

Ai-Da on Wikipedia

Contributors:

Engineered Arts Limited

Aidan Meller

----------


## Airicist

Ai-Da, the first ultra-realistic humanoid AI robot artist

Published on Feb 9, 2019




> Named after Ada Lovelace, the first female computer programmer, Ai-Da the robot is the brainchild of gallery director Aidan Meller.She has been designed and built by the Cornish robotics company Engineered Arts, and her drawing abilities have been created and developed by students at the University of Leeds. Ai-Da is the first ultra-realistic humanoid AI robot artist in the world – watch this space to see her sketches and her roles in performance art.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The new Picasso? Meet Ai-Da the robot artist"

by Matthew Stock
February 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Ai-Da, the world's first humanoid robot portrait artist"

by Catherine Ellis
February 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Ai-Da: the robot artist giving real painters a run for their money"

by Henry Bodkin
June 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Ai-Da - Drawing

Published on Jun 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Vokabre does not paint: The first robot artist? Commentary on Ai-Da

Published on Jun 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Ai-Da at the Barbican

Published on Aug 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The Intersection of Art and AI | Ai-Da Robot | TEDxOxford

May 28, 2020




> Ai-Da is the world's first humanoid AI robot artist and in this video creates art live on stage! The driving force behind Ai Da was Aiden Meller, the director of an acclaimed Oxford art gallery. Ai Da is already a media sensation and we hope you are as blown away by her brilliance as we are!
>  Ai-Da is the world's first humanoid AI robot artist.

----------


## Airicist

AI makes its music video debut

Sep 17, 2020




> This robot is the first artistic AI featured in a music video, which was released by the 1975. ‘AI-DA’ is one of 15 artistic models designed to draw, sculpt, and write.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Robot artist Ai-Da creates weird paintings of Billie Eilish and Glastonbury headliners"
The world's first robot artist Ai-Da has created some original - if questionable - 'portraits' of this year's Glastonbury headliners including Billie Eilish, Kendrick Lamar, Diana Ross and Paul McCartney

by Ciaran Daly 
June 17, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Meet Ai-Da, the First Robot to Speak Before U.K. Parliament"
The robot answered questions about technology, art and consciousness

by Molly Enking
October 13, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "An AI art demonstration for UK lawmakers ended on a terrifying note"
This humanoid robot's art focus, as well as the latest AI art tools, may force humans to rethink creativity

by Adario Strange
October 13, 2022

----------

